# Why don't Tort's walk backwards?



## dannomite (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, perhaps there is already an answer to this question on the forum but I can't seem to find it. The picture of "Yourlocalpoet's" tortoise who was stuck in the corner of the wall and couldn't back out made me think about this a bit more and I've noticed it with Nova as well. Nova never walks backwards. Even if she is stuck somewhere she won't back up at all. I was wondering if this is similar with all torts and why they don't? It would seem that if she just backed up once in awhile she would get out of those tricky spots a lot easier. Maybe they don't walk backwards as an instinctive trait perhaps to stop them from backing right off a cliff or something? Or do they learn when they get older to back up?


----------



## -JM (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it has more to do with physiology. They physically CAN'T go backwards. I'm in a herp class right now and we haven't quite gotten to physiology of anything yet, but when we do I will be certain to ask!


----------



## harris (Aug 27, 2010)

They don't have rear view mirrors. Oh God I kill me.


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen mine back up, not real far but they back out of places they don't want to be.


----------



## Missy (Aug 27, 2010)

Lana uses reverse when I use my foot to try and make her go the way I want her to. She backs up and turns at the same time and is determined to go the way she wants to go.


----------



## terryo (Aug 27, 2010)

The first time I ever saw Pio back up was when he was outside for his first summer. I found a worm, and put it in front of him....his first live protein....he backed up as fast as his little fat legs could carry him. Went forward, smelled it...backed up when it wiggled ...this went on for a few minutes, and then he went for it.


----------



## -JM (Aug 27, 2010)

I've never seen one back up  I've seen them wheel around at extra-ordinary angles though. Do they look funny when they back-peddle?


----------



## Becki (Aug 27, 2010)

George looks like he's moonwalking when he does it!


----------



## -JM (Aug 27, 2010)

!! really? I'd love to see a video!


----------



## movealongmosey (Aug 27, 2010)

Mosey has scooted back using his front legs...guess some torts don't come equipped with four wheel drive...BAdaBUM!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 27, 2010)

My tort has definitely scooted backwards a few times for different reasons, it just isn't his preferred way to do it!


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

I just watched Scooter back up today. He was hunting some shade behind some wood and when it wasn't shady anymore he backed out of there and went to a new place.


----------



## Homerist (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi,

my star backed up coupled with a turn to either his left or right in one motion. I have yet witness a direct back up.


----------



## Traveller (Aug 28, 2010)

Our redfoots have reverse lol. Posi traction too.


----------

